
Is Google removing copyrighted files from GMail? - yason
http://lists.pirateweb.net/pipermail/pp.international.general/2012-February/010917.html
======
matdwyer
I have at least three mp3's that were ripped like 8 years ago that I've sent
to myself over the past couple years (2009 is most recent). They are all there
and still good, and artists that I'd assume would be taken down if this was
true.

You can check if you have any by searching, adding ".mp3" to required words
and clicking check attachments (I also added from me to me)

------
kotrotsos
I call BS. There are just too many legit reasons of having copyrighted mp3's
in your mail.

------
benologist
No chance they did this, aside from the obvious implications and backlash they
would suffer.... why would they remove files that aren't publicly indexed or
shared and can't be found to be DMCA'd.

------
esalazar
I am pretty sure that Google Music allows you to upload any mp3 you like which
makes me think that they would start there and not your email.

------
kevingadd
Seems implausible. For one obvious example, any web store that sends you MP3s
you've purchased via e-mail (I've used a few) would now no longer function
because GMail would delete the MP3s before you could even download them to
listen to them.

Difficult to confirm or disprove without a few examples (artist name, track
name) that people can test with their own legit (copyrighted) MP3s.

------
jerico2day
my mp3s i purchased from amazon, that i emailed myself are still there.

